# 48" lighting ?



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Going to be starting a 90 gallon soon and am trying to get a head start to purchasing all my necessary equipment. I've been doing a lot of online searching for a 48" light, the only thing is what type to go with? I've used PC and it's ok. I'm leaning towards a tank mount light since I am renting still and dont want to hang from the ceiling. Is metal halide an option? Have you used one before and liked it? Excessive algae problem? Coralife has a 2 150 watt MH fixture, too many watts? Im simply looking for suggestions so i dont waste hundreds of $


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

with a 90 gallon I think it would be better to go with lighting that is more intense, such as metal halide, to penetrate all the way to the bottom of the tank since a 90 is taller than most 48 inch long tanks. but that also depends on the plants you want/like too. But as long as you have everything balanced well you should have no algae problems. The only problem i have with metal halides is the price of them and the heat they produce. or stack it up with t5's!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I vote for T5's as well.

As far as hanging from the ceiling, as long as you are not averse to drilling into you tank stand, you can make a set of light hangers out of EMT. you get an elegant look w/o having to drill into any walls. Plus, if you decide to move the tank, the lights go with it as well.

Here is a pic of my setup still being set up. There are alos a bunch of other pics of people who have made their own EMT hangers.










Setup is a TEK 2 bulb 48" on 3/4" EMT hangers. Probably overkill as far as tube diameter but I like the chunkiness of it.

-Charlie


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

T5 linear is the up and coming lighting. Go with TEK if you can afford it and Giesemann lighting.
http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html

trackhazard has it done nicely


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is EMT? A type of poly tube?


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

EMT is a steel conduit for electrical wire. Usually used in commercial applications or in basements where you have to protect the wire against block foundations ect....

You can find it at lowes or homedepot. You will also find several threads if you search about using it to make light fixture hangers.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Newt said:


> T5 linear is the up and coming lighting. Go with TEK if you can afford it and Giesemann lighting.
> http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html
> 
> trackhazard has it done nicely


I second Giesemann. I am running 2 giesemann midday sun 6000K lamps and they look great.

-Charlie


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow the EMT setup looks great. Definately a good possibility, thanks for the info


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I just got this T5 fixture off $175 shipped for my 90gal and I LOVE it! Ingg has the same one over one of her tanks and also really likes it. Individual German reflectors, Workhorse ballast, moonlighting, legs, and 3 cords for lighting options all included. I'd consider it above the Nova Extreme but just below the Tek in quality. IMO the price and included features topped them both. You'd need to replace the actinic bulbs, of course... Solar T5 fixture on Ebay

You can read up on more specs at the Catalina website: Catalina


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Keep us updated on how your new light works out in the future Laura. What a steal!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Absolutely!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Just remember that the Tek Light is "T5 HO", not "T5".

I see people posting "T5". Technically, this means T5 Normal Output which isn't as bright in the same space constraints. HO stands for "High Output" of course


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

i notice that some people are only running a 2 bulb t5. Is this enough watts per gallon for a 90? Whats your photoperiod? Is even a 4 bulb t5 too much? I was thinking i would need a 6 bulb t5


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Gut feel is that you would need at least 4 bulbs for a 90. Perhaps 6 bulbs for certain plants.

I use 4 bulbs on 8 hours a day for a 55.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Am I correct in thinking that 60 watts of T5HO produce less light than 60 watts of T5? I do know that HO bulbs are less efficient - less light per watt. They do provide more light than non-HO bulbs per bulb, but not per watt.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ruki said:


> Just remember that the Tek Light is "T5 HO", not "T5".
> 
> I see people posting "T5". Technically, this means T5 Normal Output which isn't as bright in the same space constraints. HO stands for "High Output" of course


Ruki,

I think we were all refering to HO but you are correct that we should specify so others won't misinterpret.

I really want to use the word 'mis-remember' but I cant think how to use it here. LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Good point- The Solar fixture I was referring to previously IS a T5HO


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Am I correct in thinking that 60 watts of T5HO produce less light than 60 watts of T5? I do know that HO bulbs are less efficient - less light per watt. They do provide more light than non-HO bulbs per bulb, but not per watt.


Correct, my approximately four foot long T5 NO produce about 2900 initial lumens at 105 lumens/watt while my T5 HO produce around 5000 initial lumens at 92 lumens/watt.

For a bright light not taking up too much space, HO keeps the fixture smaller at a moderate efficiency cost. For some situations, one would run out of space to get a really bright light with T5 NO.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Remember that lumens doesnt account for all the light i.e. red/blue just green


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt said:


> Remember that lumens doesnt account for all the light i.e. red/blue just green


Very correct! Lumens do emphasize green at the expense of other colors.

I use lumens as a scaling factor to approximately compare similar tubes. This number only really makes sense for comparing similar spectrum tubes, giving an idea on the relative efficiency across different tube technologies.

The best thing about lumens is that the figure is available for almost all bulbs. I wish other measuring data was as readily available that was more appropriate for plant growth.


----------

